# Maya going her therapy cert!



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

This Saturday Princess Maya is going to be tested to see if she could be used as a therapy dog. We are trying to do this with out the $100 class. She has no fear of wheel chairs, crutches, kids or loud noises so we will see how it goes. There is already a local daycare that would want to use her to have the autistic kids read to her. She already has her C.G.C so we will see how it goes. Just hope she isn't having one of her stubborn days. :cheer2:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

She will most likely do well, we give the tests together however there are more things the TDI dogs need to do. Good luck!!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwwww, good luck!!! We are also working toward our therapy dog certification, will be taking the class next month with the test in mid October. I haven't had as much time to work with her as she needs this summer, so I am doubtful we will pass, but we're gonna try!!  if not, we can always try again next spring!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Good luck! We'll be rooting for you!!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

keeping fingers crossed here!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Good Luck Maya!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Go Maya Go! :cheer2:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

:yo:


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Really cool. Best of Luck!!!


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

Well she didn't to it today. We are going to try again tomrrow only some where else. An Austrailian Shepard kept charging Maya and since Maya was afraid of this dog, Maya didn't pass. We were told the dog was just trying to herd her. I was so surprised that they let the dog continue with the test. Luckily he didn't make it either.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww, that's too bad. I bet she would have been FINE with a well behaved dog!!!

Best of luck tomorrow. Don't let this experience jangle your nerves!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Hope it goes better !


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

That''s better than when my ollie failed his first test for growling at the friendly intact male dog. then ollie marked his resting tent. twice.

the second test was a pair of female weimariners, as the friendly dogs, and I had fixed ollie by then. I'm sure maya will do fine.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

wynne said:


> Well she didn't to it today. We are going to try again tomrrow only some where else. An Austrailian Shepard kept charging Maya and since Maya was afraid of this dog, Maya didn't pass. We were told the dog was just trying to herd her. I was so surprised that they let the dog continue with the test. Luckily he didn't make it either.


Not sure if I understand what went down here.? What was this Aussie there for? Was he part of the test. I didn't think that was part of the TDI test , to have an untrained dog part of the test. And certainly not in a circumstance as you described. There's no way a dog can be expected not to react in fear to this sort of action .


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Dave, Often people go for CGC and TDI with dogs that are not ready, not only do the dogs need more training but so do their handlers. It is very difficult for our little guys when they are taking the test with these dog who are often large dogs. If you pay your money you get to take the test...the dogs that are not socialized fail, but often so do our dogs as a result.

Last year my dog Misty was attacked and pinned my a Clumber, not only did we have to take the test over it took a couple of months before she would do a stay, That dog was reported to the AKC and it was the third time, so this dog was not allowed to do any AKC activities for a year it was a conformation dog so it was a big deal.

Two months ago my 6 pd Bolonka girl took the test, she was attacked by a pitbull difference was I was ready and kicked the other dog before it had its mouth on her then I calmly led my dog away and she managed to finish and pass the test we were the only ones to pass the test. Of course my Bolonka has a very different temperment then my dog Misty.

Sadly small dog owners must always be on the lookout, often they are targeted by larger dogs.

Hope it's a better test day and if not, you can always try again.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

That's crazy Robbie, I thought that they tested with pre screened dogs. No way should a dog not be expected to react in fear in these sort of situations. Some body's dropping the ball if this is going on. To expect a dog to react in any other way is ludicrous. I'd want no part of this sort of training. This is an unnecesary risk put on a dog that can affect not only thier chances of being a therapy dog but their chances of fear issues down the road as a pet. Bull**** to any training like this. This is not a failure of being socialized , this is a self defence behavior and has nothing to do with a dogs temperament.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

In the end we decided not to retest Maya today. We willl work with her some more. She loves everyone. The experiece yesterday did shake her up. The Assuie was not part of the test, but was also trying to be a therapy dog. Clearly he is not ready if he feels the need to "herd" the smaller dogs. The fact that the Aussie didn't pass either does not make me feel better. 
I will not go back to this place for her test if they just sit back and allow bigger dogs to bully the smaller ones. Our little havs bring so much joy to others and I refuse to do anything that would jeaordize my little ones personality.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I don't blame you. Don't give up just find a tester that screens their test dogs. This dog should have been stopped on a dime, and not allowed to "herd" unchecked. Like any dog trainer ,there are good and bad . I'd be talking to those involved , if you don't get the reassurance you need look elsewhere.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

wynne said:


> Well she didn't to it today. We are going to try again tomrrow only some where else. An Austrailian Shepard kept charging Maya and since Maya was afraid of this dog, Maya didn't pass. We were told the dog was just trying to herd her. I was so surprised that they let the dog continue with the test. Luckily he didn't make it either.


IIm glad the other dog didnt make it. What if it tried to herd children or patients or other dogs that were there to visit. Please keep us informed of the testing as I think there are quite a few of us considering Therapy for our pups


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

wynne said:


> In the end we decided not to retest Maya today. We willl work with her some more. She loves everyone. The experiece yesterday did shake her up. The Assuie was not part of the test, but was also trying to be a therapy dog. Clearly he is not ready if he feels the need to "herd" the smaller dogs. The fact that the Aussie didn't pass either does not make me feel better.
> I will not go back to this place for her test if they just sit back and allow bigger dogs to bully the smaller ones. Our little havs bring so much joy to others and I refuse to do anything that would jeaordize my little ones personality.


I was told by one of our IAABC members to contact Rachel Freidman in Cleveland. Here's her site if you are interested http://www.abetterpet.com/services-2/therapy-aat-dog-training/


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Dave, Often the dogs come from a different training facility the dogs seem fine at first. There is something that can be done you can call or email where you are taking the test and see how many dogs are testing. Sometimes they are just doing TDI not both CGC and TDI you have a better chance of the dogs really being trained. I am always happy to be done with the beginner classes. Where I live it is very different then the big city, t there are a great deal of field bred dogs, these can be great dogs but they were bred to have big pray drive, they really need an experienced owner, most of the owners don't know the difference.

Maya will get her TDI so don't give up.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Dave - usually the handler of a therapy dog is just the owner. and you already know owner skills vary widely.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

This test was just for the therapy test. Given this experience, I will be asking more questions next time. There were only about 7 dogs taking the test. It only takes one unruly dog to make the smaller ones feel uneasy.:suspicious:


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Wasn't the dog on a leash? did the evaluator see what happened? It sounds like your experience was completely different than mine this last weekend. Lucy is a bright and beautiful therapy dog. Has anyone heard if this organization? I'd heard of delta and tdi but not B&B.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

we are going through Rx Pets ... we start our classes next month, with the test in October. I am very unsure if Tillie will pass, she is young, if we don't pass we will just keep working and try again next year!

thank you for the heads up on the other dogs!! I too am curious why they would let this big dog intimidate the little ones!??


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes, the dog was on a leash, but the owner had no control of her dog. The evaluator just stood there and watched. Maya, still may not have passed , but the experience did not help either. Any time a dog that is being tested for therapy shows any kind of aggression, it should be asked to leave.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

wynne said:


> Yes, the dog was on a leash, but the owner had no control of her dog. The evaluator just stood there and watched. Maya, still may not have passed , but the experience did not help either. Any time a dog that is being tested for therapy shows any kind of aggression, it should be asked to leave.


I've received a letter that supports what I've been saying by an evaluator and a member of our IAABC . I'm waiting for permission to cross post here. Back asap


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

here's the letter ....

"In response to your questions about the "neutral dog" test used in many qualifying screenings for therapy dog groups, the dog used for this exercise is suppose to be non aggressive and non interactive. That is why its called a "neutral dog test"! As someone who was on the committee that design the testing protocol for Pet Partners and whose test is used in some way by many other groups, I can assure you the use of a dog that initiates contact, good or bad, with the dog/handler team being evaluated would be considered a violation of testing procedures by Pet Partners. As I also sit on the committee that oversees the licensed evaluator for Pet Partners, an evaluator for Pet Partners that would conduct such a test would, at the minimum, have their license suspended and be required to re-qualify for the ability to administer the test.

There are several groups that offer "certification" and not all facilities allow "any" certification process to gain admittance. Further, some agencies will not allow you to be certified by other agencies (which I could never figure out why except for insurance purposes in case there is an incident - which still doesn't make sense as can one have too much insurance?). As a licensed evaluator for Pet Partners and living in NE Ohio, I do testing for some of the biggest therapy dog groups in our area. In addition, there are at least 4 other Pet Partner evaluators I know of in the area as well. You could check with the Pet Partner web site to see what this organization offers and who is available, And it is advisable to do your homework before joining a group as the rules and regulations for membership do differ and the acceptance into certain area facilities may require you to belong to one group over another.

Hope that helps."

Ken

Ken McCort
IAABC Supporting member 
Doylestown, OH
USA
[email protected]
www.kenmccort.com


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Augie and I went through the evaluation a year and a half ago for the Pet Partners Program through Delta Society. Augie was a bit under two and a half. I really hadn't thought about going through the training or having him evaluated at that time but a group was trying to get enough people to bring an evaluator to town, so I agreed. I inquired what the qualifications were and was told only that they could not be on a raw diet. I knew that the CGC was part of the evaluation and we had gone through that class. However, after attending the training session where only the human was supposed to attend, I had my doubts as to whether we would pass, but since they had my money, I thought we might as well continue. Augie did very well on his skills, but I was told that he was still a bit exuberant, and that he would probably do great after he matured a bit. I have no doubt that he would pass today. He has mellowed considerably since that time. 

There were some things about the training and evaluation that could have been handled much better than they were in our case. But at least the evaluations were scheduled so that no two dogs that were being evaluated were there at the same time. In my opinion, the evaluator really blew it in your situation Wynne. 

I am not sure we will ever go through the evaluation again. After reading through the manual and realizing all the legal scenarios and possibilities we could encounter, I wasn't sure I even wanted to get involved any longer. We were evaluated in the local hospital. Lots of smells to distract in there too! Especially since the evaluation took place in a room where they had served a luncheon, and crumbs of food, etc all over the floor.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

I always take my dogs on a long brisk walk before an evaluation.


----------

